# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Just Got a Chinese "Knock Off" of a Carbo Plus



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

The carbon block is much smaller and so is the cost. Our LFS had them on sale for $50. I just installed it in my 6-gallon plant tank replacing the Hagen DIY system. The size of the unit is smaller than the Hagen reactor so it is almost invislbe in the tank. 

The unit has no instructions what-so-ever. Thank goodness there is an adjustment valve to control the amount of CO2. I've put it on a timer with the lights and will just test the water to adjust the pH.

Has anyone seen or tried this unit?

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

The carbon block is much smaller and so is the cost. Our LFS had them on sale for $50. I just installed it in my 6-gallon plant tank replacing the Hagen DIY system. The size of the unit is smaller than the Hagen reactor so it is almost invislbe in the tank. 

The unit has no instructions what-so-ever. Thank goodness there is an adjustment valve to control the amount of CO2. I've put it on a timer with the lights and will just test the water to adjust the pH.

Has anyone seen or tried this unit?

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

No Carlos, I haven't seen the unit, I'm very interested to see if you find that your unit eats KH like the Carbo-Plus unit. In a small tank I'd think to problem could be worse.

___________________
Steve Hampton

"What lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are tiny matters compared to what lives within us." 
-Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for the KH tip Steve. I had no idea that the Carbo Plus affected KH. Right now the KH measure at 5 and I'll monitor to watch for any drops.

What would you recommend if the KH drops too low? 

Thanks,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

Depends on your water change routine. If possible the best approach is to step up the frequency and amount of your water changes to "add back" the KH. You can also add some crushed coral to your filter or in a mesh bag thrown into the tank someplace inconspicuous. If all else fails you can add calcium carbonate directly to your change water, adding it to your tank will usually cloud your water. Most home brewing supply companies sell calcium carbonate.

___________________
Steve Hampton

"What lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are tiny matters compared to what lives within us." 
-Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi Steve,

I think the unit is a piece of junk. There is no change in the pH or the KH. I called the shop yesterday and was told 7.4 is the lowest the pH could drop since the KH is 5.

He said it's obvious CO2 is dispensed since there is the mist of micro bubbles. I'm considered buying a real Carbo Plus just to compare the results.

Does a Carbo Plus reduce pH?

Thanks,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The LFS is full of something we would not want in our tanks. At a kH of 5 and a pH of 7.4 you have 6 ppm of CO2. Not very good at all. The bubbles are hydrogen not CO2. The real Carbo-Plus reduces pH. Anytime you add enough CO2 to water you will reduce the pH.

Why not get a pressurized system and compare the results? Much cheaper in the long run but really it's overkill, I can't believe I let that term slip, for your tank. I think an actual CP unit would be too much also. Working correctly it would quickly remove the kH from the water.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

The Carbo Plus is snake oil also. I ran one for a year. Put your money into a pressurized system.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi Doomer,

The tank is only 6 gallons,lol. I was using the Hagen system and thought this would be better. The size of the block is smaller than the Hagen and I put it on a timer system. The other issue is I LOVE gadgets, but they have to work, lol.

Thanks,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Turns out the unit is defective. I bought 2 units and decided to test the second one. It worked perfectly and the LFS is replacing the defective unit. 

What seems odd is the first unit did produce a bubble mist. I don't know what prevented the electrolysis process from working. The second unit reduced about 3 gallons of water with a pH 8.4 to 6.2 in about 8 hours. There is a control valve and I'm using a timer same as the lights. 

The block size is 6 1/2" x 2", so it's a little smaller than the real Carbo Plus. It was on sale from $80 to $50 with replacement blocks costing $18. It should be fine on my 6-gallon tank replacing the Hagen DIY system.
Feeling stupid in L.A., lol,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Tenor1:
> Hi Steve,
> ...


Stop asking for their advice, that is such a wrong statement, unless the unit is only able to produce a very tiny amount of CO2.



> quote:
> 
> He said it's obvious CO2 is dispensed since there is the mist of micro bubbles.


He's wrong again. This only indicates that "something" is occurring with the power on. The spread between KH and pH is the indication of whether CO2 is being produced.

Do you have the "block placed near the bottom of the tank? Is it vertical or horizontal?



> quote:
> 
> I'm considered buying a real Carbo Plus just to compare the results.
> 
> Does a Carbo Plus reduce pH?


Yes, it's very easy to overdose a 20G tank with a Carbo-Plus. Mine running at 50% power would drop my pH enough to indicate 20-30ppm of CO2. But, I would still never recommend buying one, nor will I ever place my Carbo-Plus unit in one of my tanks again. Three times with three different tanks and each time I regret using it.

___________________
Steve Hampton

"What lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are tiny matters compared to what lives within us." 
-Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Doomer:
> The Carbo Plus is snake oil also. I ran one for a year. Put your money into a pressurized system.


Snake oil? Certainly NOT! While I don't like the unit, to say it's snake oil is to imply that the unit does work as claimed. I can say for sure that CO2 is produced via the unit. I don't like the unit and wouldn't ever buy another one, or even use the one a currently have, but it does create CO2.

___________________
Steve Hampton

"What lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are tiny matters compared to what lives within us." 
-Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Steve, I just have to ask...why do you dislike the Carbo Plus? I only have 2 tanks making my experience very limited. My 36 gallon has a pressurized system. The 6 gallon has 4 WPG of light and I felt the Hagen system just didn't produce enought CO2 for the tank. Also the Chinese CO2 unit is smaller in the tank. 

Sine the little tank is at work I have to bring in the yeast every two weeks and I would forget to bring it.

Thanks,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

If you don't have any plants I'm sure a carbo plus will put enough co2 in the water to lower the ph. But if you have plants, there's no way it can keep up with the consumption of co2 by the plants.

Bottom line for me is :

Carbo Plus won't grow plants. Pressurized co2 will.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi Doomer, the tank is a 6-gallon plant tank and on my office desk. We are not allowed to have a pressurized tank of any type. This unit is acceptable and the right scale for the tank. 

There are plants in the tank. A beautiful lawn of dwarf hairgrass, a crypt, baby tears and miyaka (sp?). There is 4 WPG of lighting.

I've considered using Seachem Excel exclusively but thought CO2 is better. This CO2 unit replace the Hagen DIY CO2 unit. Are there any other possibilities?

Regards,
Carlos 
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_RTR (Sep 11, 2003)

By the logic being used in some responses, only pressurized CO2 is suitable for growing plants, meaning Excel, DIY CO2, Carbo-Plus, and Diana Waldstad's "natural" techniques cannot in way support plant growth.

I believe there is a logic failure here. All the techniques listed can support plant growth. Techniques other than pressurized gas may not be well suited to high light, high supplement large tanks of stem plants, but that situation is itself on one of many possible setup scales and formats.

"Where's the fish?" - Neptune


----------

